# 3-D Printed Electric Cars May Be Road Ready in 2019, and Under $10,000



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2018)

I know nothing about 3-D printing, but I think it's pretty amazing that they can produce a car in 3 days with a 3-D printer.  Max speed is only supposed to be 45mph so far, so you likely can't take it on any highways.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Mar 23, 2018)

Currently, the "kids" at NASA are building a rocket using 3D printing technology. They expect to finish in several months. They've been using the printer to make specialized parts for some time now.


----------

